# Perfume Similar to Incanto Shine



## summerxdreams (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all!

I'm 18 years old and my best friend's signature scent is Incanto Shine. I love the scent, but I don't want to get the same thing as her. Do you have any suggestions to any similar fragrances that I might like? I generally like fruity-floral scents like Incanto Shine but I also LOVE vanilla in my fragrances..

TIA!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 30, 2008)

YSL Young Sexy Lovely


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 30, 2008)

Well escada scents are always way fruity. Also JLO live luxe smells really good and fruity. If you like some vanilla, vera wang princess is good, as well as the jessica simpson fancy. Idk if you are against having popular perfumes, but those are all very popular. Also, Moschino Hippie Fizz is fruity and it smells soo good. Idk how similar to shine it is though..hm well I will try and think of more, I love incanto shine . Hope those helped!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 9, 2009)

You should try some of the Masaki Matsushima scents available at Sephora!


----------

